# Which Scroll Saw for Marquetry?



## Deems (8 Jul 2020)

I want to incorporate a design in marquetry into a project I am making. Whilst a I can do much of the marquetry work by hand, I would also like to use a scroll saw for some elements, using the double bevel technique. Does anyone have experience of using a scroll saw for double bevel marquetry? If so, what model of scroll saw did you use and with what results? I recently tried an entry-level scroll saw, but it wasn’t up to the task (difficulties in changing pinless blades and too much vibration). Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Droogs (8 Jul 2020)

I use an EX30 as well as a chevalet and also hand held scroll/frettsaws. I find the excalibur to be best for double bevel work, I have had Jet and Hegner previously. This is mainly due to the fact that the swing arms of the saw can be rotated to any angle I want, both left and right, while the table itself remains horizontal giving much better support and also a lot less stress and angst when working large pieces up to 30". If you are looking to work on larger pieces then you are looking at making your own saw as per the type/style used by the Italians in the renaissance as their work method was very different to the northern european method of building the picture in small pieces and then adding on whereas the Italians tended to work the entire piece in one go and then put it onto the groundwork


----------



## AES (8 Jul 2020)

@Deems. I don't know much about marquetry, but have used bevel n double bevel cuts on a fair bit of other stuff.

Only IMO, but my Excalibur 21 is the best machine tool that I own.


----------



## AES (8 Jul 2020)

@Deems. I don't know much about marquetry, but have used bevel n double bevel cuts on a fair bit of other stuff. Agree with Droogs

Only IMO, but my Excalibur 21 is the best machine tool that I own.


----------



## Deems (8 Jul 2020)

Many thanks for your reply. Is the Excalibur still made? For some reason, I had thought it was no longer in production? So, I had been looking at the Axminster Trade models as possible alternatives. The longest pieces I would need to cut (at least for my current project) would be about 25-26”.


----------



## Droogs (8 Jul 2020)

Axi got the license to re-badge the the original and is now marketed as Trade AT762SS for the ex30
AT535SS for the ex21

but there is not much difference in price now.


Also since the rebadging a few people have reported some vibration issues, not many but a few, so something to bear in mind. Best to go and try one out at a store or with a member from here near you if able. If you do feel a bit put off by reports then be aware that Pegas sell the same machine under their name as well but may be a bit more pricey


----------



## Deems (9 Jul 2020)

Thank you both for your posts. I think I will follow up by pursuing the Axminster Trade option.


----------



## AES (9 Jul 2020)

As usual, Droogs has got it bang on! The Excali range are defo still made (16 inch, 21 inch, and 30 inch models - distance from blade to back of table) and they're made by a Canadian firm, General International. Amongst other sellers is Pegas in Switzerland (scroll saw blade makers, amongst other things - all sold through their own dealers including Dictum Tools in Germany).

Just as Droogs says, Axminster Tools sell their own "re-badged" version of all 3 models, but again just as he says, there have been at least 2 members here who have bought the Axi version and have had lots of vibration problems, at least one member having his exchanged under Warranty.

My own, Pegas-badged and bought through Dictum, is now 5+ years old and never a single problem of any consequence.

Other good makes to look for are Hegner and - if you can find one - Delta.

In all cases though you're looking at "professional" prices for these saws, and AFAIK, only Excali has the tilting head which is brilliant for bevel cuts. The others need you to tilt the table.

Do a detail search through the Forum, this section and you'll find loads of info on all 3, including by me and many others including Droogs and the blokes who've had problems with the Axi version.

HTH


----------

